# Fantasy quiz



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mojoupgrade.com

Looks like a cool idea. Anyone try this? Trying to get my wife to take this with me to maybe open up some new doors.

The idea is that you both take a quiz and give either a positive or negative response to a list of different sexual activities. The quiz tallies the results and presents you the list of activities you both responded to positively. If either one of you responded negatively it leaves it off the list. That way, if you responded yes, you're totally interested in a rusty trombone but your wife says no way on her quiz, it gives you plausible deniability.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Just took it. Sent my H the link. I think it's a very good way for drawing out Mr. Limited Ability To Express Himself!


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, seems like a dodgy way to advertise toys to couples. 
Apparently, we need a few items for the bedroom and this is for a girl who has 2 lockable drawers on her night stand.

This under the bed restraint system might be interesting.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, i've seen that under bed system. Seems like a lot less hassle to just buy a sturdy headboard and get out the neckties.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

So after taking it hubby is disappointed that he doesn't get to see ALL my answers only the ones we both said yes to. He figures out since he was the second person to take it he can re-take it and put yes to everything so that he can see everything I said yes to! Sneaky bast*rd


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

totallywarped said:


> So after taking it hubby is disappointed that he doesn't get to see ALL my answers only the ones we both said yes to. He figures out since he was the second person to take it he can re-take it and put yes to everything so that he can see everything I said yes to! Sneaky bast*rd


:rofl:

Seems brilliant actually!


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

It was interesting to watch my DW fill out the answers. She thought about the bondage questions but thew past the fisting and water play. I assume she answered no chance in hell to those.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> Yeah, i've seen that under bed system. Seems like a lot less hassle to just buy a sturdy headboard and get out the neckties.


Ours isn't under-bed, strictly speaking, but they're tied to the legs of the bed and just slid under when not in use. We don't have a headboard conducive to tying things down or a footboard at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly, my wife would answer: No, no, no, no, no, no, no............


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> So after taking it hubby is disappointed that he doesn't get to see ALL my answers only the ones we both said yes to. He figures out since he was the second person to take it he can re-take it and put yes to everything so that he can see everything I said yes to! Sneaky bast*rd


So you can get true matches back, and then re-do the quiz and get a fresh batch of matches?? This thing is definitely worth a try!


----------



## angelstrawberry (Sep 11, 2013)

sounds interesting. think me and my hubby should take this!


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

tryingtoenjoylife said:


> Sadly, my wife would answer: No, no, no, no, no, no, no............


Mine won't even take it. That tells me all I need to know!


----------



## hartlvxmp (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it's a very good way for drawing out Mr.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL ok just took this and am now waiting for SO to take it


----------



## adolfsonzp (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it's a very good way for drawing out Mr.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

What a great idea. Sign me up!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm. Quiz ignored.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am still working on getting my wife to take the quiz...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

spoke too soon. But the results, well......ugg. I'll discuss the results in my own thread.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Well,he acknowledged receiving it but said he didn't get a chance to do it yet.That was Friday.Not a peep about it since then.

I'm surprised and a little disappointed.He is usually so motivated to explore sexy stuff.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Finally got my wife to take it last night. What a disaster. I should learn to keep this stuff to myself. A few insights, but the results page ended up quite a bit shorter than i had imagined, and a few items that have been on the menu in the past didn't make the cut.

Ugh.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

dormant said:


> Mine won't even take it. That tells me all I need to know!


Same...


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

My wife is reluctant sometimes to discuss her desires and limits. I got her to participate in the mojoupgrade test, and found out some things I figured were off-limits for her were not. Based on the comments I read here, they were perhaps minor things (now she's comfortable allowing me to watch her masturbate and occasionally watching an x-rated video together, for example), but a plus is a plus.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> My wife is reluctant sometimes to discuss her desires and limits. I got her to participate in the mojoupgrade test, and found out some things I figured were off-limits for her were not. Based on the comments I read here, they were perhaps minor things (now she's comfortable allowing me to watch her masturbate and occasionally watching an x-rated video together, for example), but a plus is a plus.


I would be thrilled if I got those two items added to the menu. Not sure she'd take the time to do the survey,though.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife took the quiz, and no surprises really. She doesn't want anything to do with anal penetration (neither do I, actually) but touching and some licking is OK, filming or taking pictures of us having sex, including a third party in our sexploits, or my cumming in her mouth.

The rape stuff was not on her "Yes" list either. 

But pretty much everything else is on the table. This surprised me, as one of the things she said yes to was mutual masturbation, she has typically not let me watch her get herself off.

If taking this quiz can get one or two things in play that I didn't think were possible, it was worth it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

If I run this by my dw I will probly get " is that all you ever think about ", but she did order maca...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> My wife took the quiz, and no surprises really. She doesn't want anything to do with anal penetration (neither do I, actually) but touching and some licking is OK, filming or taking pictures of us having sex, including a third party in our sexploits, or my cumming in her mouth.
> 
> The rape stuff was not on her "Yes" list either.
> 
> ...



I am still working on getting my wife to TAKE the quiz. Like you, if I get a few new ideas out of the exercise...it is well worth it. I would love it she says she is open to mutual masturbation. Wow! Lucky you!!!!!!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Took the quiz, don't think I will be suggesting it to her. I have no idea what kind of conversation that would start. All I will say is there were only 2 of the 6 categories I really marked yeses on at all. Those other ones, too extreme.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I had a look at the preview part... we already doing some...some I'd never do :nono::nono: 

I'm almost scared of the Pandora's Box it might open :wtf: 

Hubby seemed keen to take the quiz though :smthumbup:


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

My H and I had a blast taking the quiz tonight. I finished my part, then left the room so he could do his. He came strolling into the kitchen a few minutes later and told me he'd marked all the questions "yes" so he would be sure to find out all my dirty little kinky secrets. 

But he was only kidding . . . 

We looked over the results and concluded that we are ridiculously sexually compatible, and it must be chemistry that keeps us together, because outside the bedroom, we are like oil and water. But there are a few things we've been dancing around trying that we discussed in more detail after taking the quiz, so there is much to look forward to.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> he'd marked all the questions "yes" so he would be sure to find out all my dirty little kinky secrets.


Hmm thats not a bad idea.....:FIREdevil: (cue evil laugh) J/K


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok wow, my wife is a freak! Nice...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We just took the quiz. We were both laughing. We only agreed to one thing....we are sitting outside, and we are getting a few glances due to us laughing. 

Good quiz. We had to debate no we do this, that was done too....lol. Then he came with the peter griffin we are two different wavelengths....I said this quiz is tearing us apart...

More laughter. Nothing to surprising. He's a good sport for taking every quiz I find on here.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

We took the quiz, but our results never came. hmmmmm


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

Disappointing for me as well. Wife was very willing to take it, (though once she found out what it really was, she asked if I wasn't happy with sex), but the results were sadly about what I expected. She didn't say yes to anything, and had "if my partner is interested" with a few things we have done in the past, though they were nothing out of the ordinary (sex in a car, cumming on her chest, etc.). One I was surprised with was being woken up to sex. She answered no to being woken up, and answered "if I was interested" for me being woken up. But several times over the years she's mentioned wanting to do it in the middle of the night, but she didn't want to wake me up. And every time I tell her "Wake me up!!!". But I do think part of the reason for her answers on the quiz is she doesn't want to look foolish or something. I asked her about not wanting to be woken up (I've never tried it), and she basically just said she wouldn't want to in certain situations like if she had a bad nights sleep the night before, or had a rough day before. So I guess just because she said no, doesn't mean she wouldn't.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Just took it. Sent my H the link. I think it's a very good way for drawing out Mr. Limited Ability To Express Himself!


Email sent to H, didn't respond.
Reminder sent, didn't respond.

Avoidance rears it's ugly head again.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Email sent to H, didn't respond.
> Reminder sent, didn't respond.
> 
> Avoidance rears it's ugly head again.


Fun isnt it?

My wife took it. (we took it before a year or so too) Seemed very enthused to be taking it too.

Yeses to the basic stuff and things I think she knows I have interest in but she has none. So easy for her to put yes and have time and non discussion make it go away. :smthumbup:


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

This quiz was AWESOME. Great for opening a dialogue and getting things going!! Well, we had great success with it, anyway.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I took the quiz and told my wife I sent her a quiz and I got " is it about sex? that's all you ever send me, you know that pisses me off". And of course she has not took it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am still waiting for the right moment to get my wife to complete the quiz. I don't want to send her mine first and sabotage the "possibilities"


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I am still waiting for the right moment to get my wife to complete the quiz. I don't want to send her mine first and sabotage the "possibilities"


Hope you have better luck! I am in a boring marriage.:scratchhead:


----------



## Josiah Warren IV (Sep 18, 2013)

My wife and I took this last night after drinking a half a bottle of Fireball. We are very open about our sexual desires, but this opened a few new possibilities. 

Unfortunately, we took it on the iPad and did not save the results.

We are going to take it again sober...

... I wonder if that will change the results.


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

This is pretty neat. Thought about doing it with my wife but then realized we've done just about everything on this list (not in the past 5 years mind you...but back when we used to regular amounts of coitus).

Reading the list and being reminded of the fun we've had in the past does give me some hope for the future, however.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We took the quiz. Answers were almost identical. No surprises came out of it but it did spark detailed conversation and was a good reminder of a couple of things we're into that would be fun to include more. 

The conversation also lead to comedy hour between us. We were both cracking up laughing. Fun and laughter is sexy, so it was a good quiz! We've come a long way, baby. Now I just have to figure out how much kitchen foil is needed to make a robot costume.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Was there any lag between the second person completing the quiz and the initiator receiving an email notification that it's complete?


----------

